# Help, My seats are killing me!



## Greg.J (Oct 12, 2020)

2017 Cruze. Seats suck. What are my options for replacement?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Same here, 2014 Cruze, the leather seats are so uncomfortable


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yup they suck my camaro ones are super nice


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm 6'2", 260lbs, and have 63k on my 2018. No issues with seats, other than would like some lumbar support after about 2hrs of driving 

There's no bolt in options. You're looking at adding lumbar, or supplementary cushions depending on what's uncomfortable, possibly skiving foam from the cushions


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yea my gf had a 18 malibu and her seats are way better would add some sparco or recaro reclinables but now all these seats have stupid airbags in them so its not an option


----------



## CelloCruzer (Jun 24, 2018)

Have you tried one of these lumbar supports on Ebay? Cool Vent Cushion Mesh Back Lumbar Support New Car Office Chair Truck Seat Black | eBay
(or one similar)
I bought one for each of my 2017 Premier front seats, and they are a big help. I agree the leather seats are terrible. Lumber adjustments would have been so easy and cheap to install. "Nobody sweats GM's details like you do!"


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Greg.J said:


> 2017 Cruze. Seats suck. What are my options for replacement?


If the Gen I seats have the same footprint / plug in module, I have a full set of black cloth seats if you are interested. It would take a few days, but I could take pictures of the mounts and the plug if you want.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

CelloCruzer said:


> Have you tried one of these lumbar supports on Ebay? Cool Vent Cushion Mesh Back Lumbar Support New Car Office Chair Truck Seat Black | eBay
> (or one similar)
> I bought one for each of my 2017 Premier front seats, and they are a big help. I agree the leather seats are terrible. Lumber adjustments would have been so easy and cheap to install. "Nobody sweats GM's details like you do!"


Oh man I have one of those lying around in my office. Definitely gonna try that out in my car. The seats are fine in my cruze (2018) but they really have terrible lumbar support.


----------

